# Heat pressing on Bella+ Canvas 8801 Poly/Viscose Blend



## printergal (May 6, 2017)

We are trying to heat press personalized tags into the collar of Bella+Canvas 8801, which is 65% polyester and 35% viscose. We have experimented with various temps and pressure but with no success. We are using the proper inks and a teflon pillow but we keep getting the outline of the pillow left as a mark on the shirt. Any info on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Holger Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, try to lower the temp as much as you can. FlexCut X4 for example it can be applied at 130 °C/ 266 °F 

If that doesn't help, try to press from the backside. Find details at https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3...kFhb2I2Y0tLWU0


Holger Beck
www.seftextile.com


----------

